

Amazon: We Promise Our EC2 Cloud Will Only Crash Once A Week  - ekrangel
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/10/amazon-we-promise-our-ec2-cloud-will-only-crash-once-a-week-amzn-

======
ram1024
are downtime and crash really synonymous though? seems like an awfully
sensationalistic piece. they're not saying it's GOING to die once a week, but
you can hardly tell from reading AlleyInsider's version of it. an SLA on an
innovative new system, be happy you got any guarantee at all.

especially if you consider a crash extending longer than 5 minutes it breaks
the SLA...

